# No Kit for BMQ start



## BergeNZ81 (28 Sep 2010)

Hello, 
I was wondering if one of you could help me with prepping for the part time BMQ that starts this weekend in Edmonton. 
My problem is that I won't be issued kit until after the first weekend so I'm not entirely sure what I will NEED to have for the first week. I have asked but I haven't been able to get a solid reply so I thought I would see if anyone here has any suggestions. Seems as thought this problem isn't experienced too often!
All I think I need is to know what I need to provide separate from what I get issued next week. I should be able to provide civie equivalents for the rest. 
Should be fun being the 'individual' this weekend.... LOL


----------



## owa (28 Sep 2010)

Did you not get a checklist of all the stuff (other then your kit) you will need?  My understanding is that they usually give you some sort of a list with said information on it.

Like:

1 X Running Shoes
3 X White T-Shirts
2 X Gym Shorts
1 X Toothbrush

and so on and so forth (note:  that was just a made up list haha, but you should get what I mean).


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (28 Sep 2010)

BergeNZ81 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I was wondering if one of you could help me with prepping for the part time BMQ that starts this weekend in Edmonton.
> My problem is that I won't be issued kit until after the first weekend so I'm not entirely sure what I will NEED to have for the first week. I have asked but I haven't been able to get a solid reply so I thought I would see if anyone here has any suggestions.




There was a few folks, (including me), with kit deficiencies on my PRes BMQ. 
Wasn't a huge deal, but you'll have to answer some of the same questions _ad nauseum_, until you get your stuff, (you'll see).

My advice is to bring a set of regular clothes, and a set of gym strip.

(But, I'm pretty dumb, so your mileage may vary).


----------



## VIChris (28 Sep 2010)

As mentioned, you should have a list of extraneous kit to bring as part of your Joining Instructions. The Joining Instructions should have been given to you by your home unit. Check in with them ASAP to get them, as they may contain information aside from the kit list that is pertinent to your training.


----------



## BergeNZ81 (29 Sep 2010)

Thanks for all help guys. I have everything on the personal items list and I'll bring a couple extra sets of clothes. The rest I can get reamed out about and learn the hard way....


----------



## bdave (29 Sep 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> There was a few folks, (including me), with kit deficiencies on my PRes BMQ.
> Wasn't a huge deal, but you'll have to answer some of the same questions _ad nauseum_, until you get your stuff, (you'll see).
> 
> My advice is to bring a set of regular clothes, and a set of gym strip.
> ...



Same here. What happened on my BMQ res was staff going around and getting people what they needed.


----------



## VIChris (29 Sep 2010)

BergeNZ81 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all help guys. I have everything on the personal items list and I'll bring a couple extra sets of clothes. The rest I can get reamed out about and learn the hard way....



Don't plan on getting reamed out if you've done nothing wrong in this case. If you don't have kit due to an issue on the army side, you're in the clear. It happened on my BMQ too, and the person in question was lent a uniform for the first weekend. You'll be fine, on this matter at least. Your course staff will surely find fault with something they can use to jump on you. Enjoy!


----------



## Bluebulldog (29 Sep 2010)

I know out here a lot of folks who haven't been issued their kit may get issued a set of coveralls to wear for your BMQ until you get it.


----------



## readytogo (29 Sep 2010)

I was told that if your unit makes a call and informs them that you are going on course they "may" be able to prioritize you to somewhere near the top of the list.


RTG


----------



## Bluebulldog (29 Sep 2010)

Probably explains why I'm getting kitted out tomorrow night.


----------



## BergeNZ81 (11 Oct 2010)

Hey RTG, 
The kit was figured out but they wouldn't give me a good chunk of the stuff because "you don't need it for reserves". Even had to ASK for a beret and green t-shirts - apparently I didn't really need that either.... LOL
What section are you in by the way?


----------



## readytogo (12 Oct 2010)

I would be the big, ugly, bald guy in 1 sec and you?


----------



## Robert0288 (4 Feb 2011)

I was in the same boat as you.  I got my initial kit which included 3x combats + 1 pair of boots and some socks the day my BMQ started,  spent the next 2 weeks getting the rest and I'm still short on some of the non-critical stuff like second pair of boots etc...


----------



## multihobbist (4 Feb 2011)

I personally find it irritating how units send recruits on course without proper gear.
I mean it's from the first day where the instructors are to drill in the standards for uniform, kit and etc.

I would suggest you bring warm civilian clothes that aren't visible from a mile away(i.e. reflective orange jacket), multiple pairs of gym attire, gloves, a waterbottle and hygene kit at bare minimum.

As far as your staff are aware of your situation, they will do best to train you with what you have and what they have. [We issued out coveralls temporally]
Also it is your interest to get kitted out because the clothing store won't come to your front door and say, here's your stuff.

Other than that, Robert Boot shortage never ends, I finished my DP1 with one pair of boots, and I've been asking for my second pair
for three years now. They "ordered" my size and before they informed that they were in stock, I was posted elsewhere.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2011)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> I personally find it irritating how units send recruits on course without proper gear.
> I mean it's from the first day where the instructors are to drill in the standards for uniform, kit and etc.



And your solution would be not to load them onto a BMQ as soon as they can, but to wait until they can fully kit their people?  You would have the unit now keep their people for up to a year, sitting with their thumbs up their derrieres, because of this?  I can assure you that that long wait will have the unit now booking timings to turn in kit soon after it was issued.  Not exactly a morale booster.


----------



## len173 (4 Feb 2011)

No big deal, it happens alot. It happened on my BMQ, and I have seen it happen to new recruits since. Just make sure you have PT gear, a shave kit, and some clothes for the day. Ask your COC about anything else you require. Don't stress over it, you'll be stressed enough . . .


----------



## ekpiper (4 Feb 2011)

NECROPOST!

EDITED TO ADD:

People on my BMQ had to wear running shoes for 2 weeks until they were issued SWATs purchased locally.  As George said, training can be done to an extent without kit, but people with no training get bored.


----------

